# Meet u



## richard0907 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a native of Hong Kong. I wanna meet expat so feel free to contact me. 
I speak Cantonese and some English and know Hong Kong well. I wanna know u and your country.
Just be friends and have lunch on weekend.
/snip/


----------

